# démarche à suivre



## Laura.RB

Hola, Bonjour,

Comment puis-je traduire: "la démarche à suivre" dans la phrase suivante: "Vous trouverez dans les pages suivantes la démarche à suivre pour télécharger ce document."

Merci par avance.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour et bienvenue au forum:
Ici, pour démarche, j'utiliserais "pasos": "*los pasos a seguir*" - voir ici: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22d%C3%A9marche+%C3%A0+suivre%22+pasos+a+seguir&rls=com.microsoft:*:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es


----------



## chlapec

Siendo *puristas*, el empleo de la preposición *a *aquí sería un _galicismo_. Más correcto sería: "pasos que se deben/han de seguir"
Otra opción: "los pasos necesarios para..."


----------



## Laura.RB

Muchas gracias,
y puedo escribir tambíen: el procedimiento que hay que seguir o los pasos que hay que seguir ? o significa otra cosa ?


----------



## chlapec

Laura.RB said:


> Muchas gracias,
> y puedo escribir tambíen: el procedimiento que hay que seguir o los pasos que hay que seguir ? o significa otra cosa ?


 
A mi humilde entender, es correcto lo que propones.


----------



## Laura.RB

Vale !! Muchas gracias.

Buen día


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
hay que ser MUY purista para encontrar un galicismo en "pasos a seguir", que es un giro totalmente asimilado (1,2 millones de resultatos en gúguel...).


----------



## chlapec

lorenzolan said:


> Hola,
> hay que ser MUY purista para encontrar un galicismo en "pasos a seguir", que es un giro totalmente asimilado (1,2 millones de resultatos en gúguel...).


 
Hay que serlo


----------



## Tina.Irun

chlapec said:


> Hay que serlo


Estoy de acuerdo en que es más "purista" "los pasos que hay que seguir son los siguientes" pero lo habitual es leer; "los pasos a seguir".

Creo que la razón principal de este cambio es acortar una expresión un poco larga.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Concuerdo plenamente con Chlapec. Y no me parece que el Google sea la fuente adecuada para buscar la mejor forma de decir algo. Tampoco creo en las virtudes de "acortar" (con ese criterio, acabaríamos hablando estilo telegrama). "Los pasos necesarios" es corto y castizo.


----------



## WUPPIE

Pues vengo trasnochada, pero opino que los que quieren ver un algo de error o de forma cómoda de acortar una expresión en "los pasos a seguir", creo que quieren ser más papistas que el papa.
La preposición *a *delante de infinitivo es correcta, y en este caso también, precediendo a un infinitivo que sería complemento del verbo pral. :"Los pasos (sujetode la oración) *a seguir* ( complemento directo, u objeto, como se quiera, de *son).*
Siempre se ha traducido así del latín al español, y podemos recurrir al Diccionario RAE en la loc. a, prep. 
Un saludo


----------



## MarieSuzanne

WUPPIE said:


> Pues vengo trasnochada, pero opino que los que quieren ver un algo de error o de forma cómoda de acortar una expresión en "los pasos a seguir", creo que quieren ser más papistas que el papa.
> La preposición *a *delante de infinitivo es correcta, y en este caso también, precediendo a un infinitivo que sería complemento del verbo pral. :"Los pasos (sujetode la oración) *a seguir* ( complemento directo, u objeto, como se quiera, de *son).*
> Siempre se ha traducido así del latín al español, y podemos recurrir al Diccionario RAE en la loc. a, prep.
> Un saludo



*Jamás *se ha utilizado en castellano un *sintagma adjetivo* (es decir, el que califica a un  sustantivo, en este caso _pasos_) introducido por la preposición _a_. Fue una moda que sólo empezó pr influencia de las malas traducciones del francés, es decir, como galicismo.


----------



## WUPPIE

Marie Suzanne, gracias.
Se puede usar ese *pasos a seguir* aunque no sea de una gran elegancia. Aquí comentamos si se puede traducir o decir una cosa o no se puede decir. Ésta se puede decir y se usa en algunos contextos, no ciertamente puristas. 

Yo lo veo así.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Como poder decir, puedes decir lo que quieras. Eso no quiere decir que sea propio del castellano.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Pero no es lícito que ciertas estructuras pasen de una lengua a otra? (cuestión "teórica")

 Además, a mí -aunque no sea un argumento, desde ya, en favor de su legitimidad-, "pasos a seguir" me suena muy bien (cuestión "práctica).  "Pasos que han de/deben ser seguidos", en cambio, que podría ser una alternativa "más propia" del castellano, me suena como algo más forzado y rebuscado.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Etant donné le registre linguistique: _los pasos a seguir_ me semble devoir s'imposer malgré son caractère gallicisant.
Pour plus ample informé sur l'usage  de la préposition *a* + inf. et sur ses conditions d'emploi, voir le Diccionario de Dudas de R. Seco. Tapez *a.*


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¿Pero no es lícito que ciertas estructuras pasen de una lengua a otra? (cuestión "teórica")
> 
> Además, a mí -aunque no sea un argumento, desde ya, en favor de su legitimidad-, "pasos a seguir" me  suena muy bien (cuestión "práctica).  "Pasos que han de/deben ser seguidos", en cambio, que podría ser una alternativa "más propia" del castellano, me suena como algo más forzado y rebuscado.



León, si te suena bien es sólo a fuerza de escucharlo. Pero usar la preposición "a" para introducir complementos de nombres no es propio del castellano sino del francés. La única excepción en castellano son los complementos de nombres referidos a percepciones (_sabor a frutas, olor a quemado_).


----------



## kanikz

MarieSuzanne said:


> León, si te suena bien es sólo *a fuerza* de escucharlo. Pero usar la preposición "a" para introducir complementos de nombres no es propio del castellano sino del francés. La única excepción en castellano son los complementos de nombres referidos a percepciones (_sabor a frutas, olor a quemado_).



jejeje


Y qué tal ''pasos por seguir'' ? siguiendo la misma construcción de ''cosas por hacer''...


----------



## Francobilbaino

Buenos días! 

Entiendo perfectamente cada una de las teorías que se han planteado y, como buen extranjero en Francia, he aprendido a ser diplomático (quizá en exceso), así que me voy a salir por la tangente y voy a proponer como alternativa "procedimiento" = pasos a/por/que se deben seguir.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## MVM1912

WUPPIE said:


> La preposición *a *delante de infinitivo es correcta, y en este caso también, precediendo a un infinitivo que sería complemento del verbo pral. :"Los pasos (sujetode la oración) *a seguir* ( complemento directo, u objeto, como se quiera, de *son).*



Curioso lo del verbo ser con un complemento directo.


----------

